# Paint to spray with?



## AndyBoyd (11 Jan 2007)

Everyone,
As per usual I'm struggling with painting a cupboard I have made, on a fundamental level I don't like painting furniture as I like wood, but it's not that eternal struggle I'm on about

I have one of those nice B&Q HVLP sprayers , but the question is what type of paint is best to spray?

I'm not looking for makes but types of paint,

So undercoat and top coat (gloss and satin finish) ?

Water based and solvent based options would be good too.

I've just tried spraying some test pieces with common or garden water based undercoat (acrylic I think) from the B&Q equiv here, and common satin finish white top coat, also from the B&Q equiv - it either splattered thickly or ran like a train if I tried to thin it by even the slightest amount

I don't mind forking our for a good HVLP if that's what's needed but it strikes me I should be doing much better than I am so I thought let's get advice about paint for spraying and then go from there.

Here's hoping


----------



## Philly (11 Jan 2007)

Andy
I sprayed some cabinets with Dulux eggshell. Thinned with white spirits so the gun liked it it came out real nice. Better than a roller!
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## johnnyb (11 Jan 2007)

try spraying zinnser bin sealer (if you do it outside) with a p3 mask. thin with meths or cellulose(high gloss)thinners. make sure your gun doesnt melt and take extreme care!!!ps fuji spray systems are superb.


----------



## Colin C (11 Jan 2007)

Hi Andy

I have sprayed a unit I made with my Earlex HVLP sprayer and used water based paint.

What I did was to get a jar ( as big as you can get ) and put some paint in, then put a little water in it at a time but the big thing is not to rush at first.

Turn the amount it is spraying out right down and slowly turn it up as you spray, this way you should get the mix of air and paint right.

With the paint you need to thin it out a little at a time to get it thin enough to go through the gun and dont spray to much on at once as it is very tempting.

I hope this helps.

If you want I can post some pic's of the unit I have done as it has not been fitted yet :roll:  

Ps If you play with it you can get a good finish with it


----------



## houtslager (12 Jan 2007)

Andy you forgot to mention where your doing this - in Holland or in Italy ???

If your still in Holland and at home on the 26,27,28th of Jan I'll pop by and give you the info first hand and also split a beer or two  

Karl


----------



## wrightclan (12 Jan 2007)

I would stay away from gloss. Try satin or eggshell. Unless you have a proper spraybooth you will get some dust in the finish. Gloss will show up every last speck of dust. No, it won't just show it up, it will magnify it.

Brad


----------



## Gary D (19 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys, 
anyone got any advise on spraying acrylic eggshell ? 
do I need a primer ? 
what do I use to thin the stuff ? 
how thin should it be ? 
I have an air feed gun with a 1.8 nozzle 
and I what to spray picture frames. 
and oh yeah, never sprayed a thing in my life 
To many variables ! 

Gary 
HELP ! :shock:


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Apr 2010)

Gary D":304u4126 said:


> Hi Guys,
> anyone got any advise on spraying acrylic eggshell ?
> do I need a primer ?
> what do I use to thin the stuff ?
> ...



Do you mean a conventional compressor driven gun? If so - I wouldn't.


----------

